# Clever...



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...but not exactly cheap!
https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2020/02/14/rolling-featherboards-peignes-a-roulettes/
https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-With...1824824&sprefix=magnetic+base,aps,228&sr=8-92
https://www.amazon.ca/RaceBon-Longb...a+wheels+inline+skates&qid=1581825075&sr=8-44

So...upwards of $70 Cdn for DIY. Still, a nice doable accessory.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting project...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Are those magnetic bases strong enough not move during operation? Wouldn’t have thought they would be...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> Are those magnetic bases strong enough not move during operation? Wouldn’t have thought they would be...


mated rare earth magnets..
not likely...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bstrom said:


> Are those magnetic bases strong enough not move during operation? Wouldn’t have thought they would be...


The blocky switchable magnet indicator bases are very powerful magnets, on a cast iron saw or jointer they are plenty strong.

I have 2 switchable magnetic featherboards and they hold just fine, even on a waxed table saw top.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> The blocky switchable magnet indicator bases are very powerful magnets, on a cast iron saw or jointer they are plenty strong.
> 
> I have 2 switchable magnetic featherboards and they hold just fine, even on a waxed table saw top.


oh yes...
way more than plenty strong...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m tempted to give this a try for the band saw to do some light resale work and maybe on the jointer - only cast iron bases I’ve got. Will make a trip to HF and see what develops...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> I’m tempted to give this a try for the band saw to do some light resale work and maybe on the jointer - only cast iron bases I’ve got. Will make a trip to HF and see what develops...


any metal to include CI...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> ...but not exactly cheap!
> https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2020/02/14/rolling-featherboards-peignes-a-roulettes/
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnetic-With...1824824&sprefix=magnetic+base,aps,228&sr=8-92
> https://www.amazon.ca/RaceBon-Longb...a+wheels+inline+skates&qid=1581825075&sr=8-44
> ...


Interesting ideas for the magnetic base, these shots show the only things I've used mine for.
These feather boards lock solid.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> any metal to include CI...


That’s it for me, Stick. The TS and router table tops are aluminum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bstrom said:


> That’s it for me, Stick. The TS and router table tops are aluminum.


that's ferrous metal.... (iron/steel not aluminum)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken the magnetic gauge bases are rated at something like 170lbs of pull. Not going to move!


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have gooseneck LED light for my lathe that uses the magnated switch base. No matter what twisting, pulling and smack it around from the other side of the lathe to do cleaning, I have yet knocked it loose.

CAD-Man


----------

